# Millie's bunny burrows of madness



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, I figured with a new year should come a new blog for Millie and I.Sadly this is now just a blog for one, after my dear Ruby passed away on 7 September 2007.:tears2:Ruby and Millie had an incredibly special bond, and I truly do believe they were soul mates. I miss Ruby every day and no bun will ever replace her - she was very very special.














However I still have Millie with me, thankfully still in good health after a scare with an abscess a few weeks ago, so this blog is to celebrate all that is Millie. One soft rexy bun with a tough, attitude-packed interior!I will also post pictures and stories of my other pets from time to time, and any bunny buddies who come to stay with us for their holidays.

So anyway - onto the pictures!

This....is Millie!:biggrin2:
















Explorer bunny!:biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 1, 2008)

She is so perfect! OMG I laughed into my coke at the explorer bunny picture, look at those legs and butt!'

Too beautiful :great::jumpforjoy::hugsquish:


----------



## Roxie (Jan 1, 2008)

Yay!!Although we all miss Ruby a lot, we have to concentrate on the good things in life! Like healthy bunnies! I am so glad to see Millie is doing good! 




More Millie Pictures!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 1, 2008)

Ruby will always have a special spot in my heart! she was so cute and I fell in love with her immediately on here. Millie also has my love! She's so cute and sweet! She cared for Ruby so well also! 

How has Millie adjusted to being a lone bun? She looks spoiled LOL! 

This is the best picture!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh, Jess, I love them! I miss Rubes too, Jess.

Thanks for the Millie pics, more please. I just can't get enough of her, she's gorgeous!

I will have a castor rex one day!:inlove:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!:biggrin2:

Lol - Michelle I know I love that picture! Millie sort of 'crawls' across the floor boards as she finds them really slippy. As you can see from the rest of the pictures the princess prefers to sit on her towel.:rollseyes:rofl:



Millie has adjusted ok to being on her own.:?To be honest it took her quite some time to be ok, and even now she has bad days when I can tell she misses Ruby, however most of the time she is happy and enjoys life.She has also become very affectionate lately, and has taken to jumping on my legs, feet, stomach and even shoulder whenever she has the chance to get a snuggle!:shock: Unfortunately my parents have made a 'bunny ban' and wontlet me get a friend for Millie orlet her move indoors; however they do allow her to come in for people time so its better than nothing.hwell:I'm still working on them though!


----------



## Ringer (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah sweet little Millie. I have a boy rex with tan fur. He is a lovey pie in every way. I love love love the fur, soft as velvet.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 2, 2008)

Awww, there's my Millie girl, looking as gorgeous as ever. How is her foot doing these days? She certainly looks the picture of health .

I miss Ruby too, she and Millie were just perfect together. But I'm pleased that Millie has adapted, and is accepting cuddles 

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, How is her foot? have you checked the area where the abcess was recently?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ringer - I know! Their fur is just the best. :bunnyheart

Jan and BBB - Millie's foot is completely better thank you.There is no sign of the abscess returning, so I think *touch wood* I can say we are safely out of the woods in terms of it coming back. I'm just glad I stuck to my instincts and kept going with the meds instead of resorting to the surgery option!:?And thank heavens for Judith too - that woman is a life saver - literally!

Oh and Jan - Millie sends some extra kisses to you and Shadow (but don't tell pernod!):bunnyhug:


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 2, 2008)

Sending (NOSE RUBS) to Millie girl. I miss Ruby, and was sort of sad to see a new blog knowing she would not be around for it. Sorry if I am depressing.  I will more than happily take all the Millie I can get of course!!

HUGS ALL AROUND
Nadia


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 2, 2008)

I know Nad - I feel the same. That's why I put of creating a new blog for so long, it was just too hard to make a new one knowing that I wouldn't be able to post updates, stories and pictures of my dear Ruby again.

So...what a strange coincidence it was when tonight my mum was sorting through some old photos and found this one of Ruby:






From the date on the back she must have only been 1 at the time. It makes me really wish I had taken more photos when her and Millie were young andgrowing up.It was a nice surprise finding that photo tonight though - makes me think my dear Ruby didn't want me starting a blog without making an appearance in a 'new' photo.:cry4:


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Jess...

I came in here last night and just bawled my eyes out because your girl reminds me so much of my Wiggles.  Ah see there I go again... Your girl holds a special place in my heart now and I really hope to have a mini-rex in my life once again. Until then, i'll just have to dote on yours  

It's hard because it hurts like heck to read and check the pics here, but at the same time it makes me so happy. Lol. So I hope you will keep updating this because i will be in here very often.

Love to you, because I know what you went through with your other precious baby girl :hug:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh MsBinky...:hug:

I totally understand what you're going through, I still find it hard to look at other castor rexes as they remind me of Ruby.I hope seeing Millie helps you though, as I can say it certainly helps me get through life without Ruby. Animals seem to be great healers in times of need I always think.

Hugs to you, the pain will get better in time - I promise.:hug2:ink iris:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm very sorry for the photo overload - but it snowed here for the first time in *ages *so I couldn't pass up the opportunity to get some snowy shots of Millie!:biggrin2:
















Bless her - she got so excited she did some bunny 500s then flopped right over onto her back!











This one is blurry but I had to post it as you can see her little pink tongue!The silly girl was licking the snow of the bars.:craziness:biggrin2:
















And I had to post this as it is so cute - her little bunny foot print!:biggrin2:








I promise I'll stop with the photos now.:embarrassed::whistling


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, look at that beautiful girl! I love the snow shots. She sure didn't seem to mind the cold, wet snow!


----------



## Roxie (Jan 3, 2008)

Look at that white belly!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww, what a sweet girl! I'm really glad her abscess has healed. I love the bunny tongue picture and the one that follows it- the looks rather unamused that she was caught with her tongue out, how undignified!

Are Millie and Ruby sisters? As for needing to post Ruby pictures, I can understand. Cinnabun died more than 5 years ago but he's in my avatar anyway and has several pictures posted in Rory's blog because he's my baby and I miss him and love him.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Jess,i absolutely love your blog,i love looking at Millie's pictures

I love the snow picture's....and i cannot believe that she lay's down in the snow....my goodness,i didn't know how some bunnies love the snow so much :shock:

She's so sweet that girl 

Cheryl


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww, lookit Millie in the snow . You seem to have had more than we had, Jess . We just got a covering, but Pernod and Shadow still went out in it :?.

It's great to hear Millie's foot is healed - well done you for all your nursing! And, yes, Judith rocks 

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh My Goodness! It's a good thing she didn't get her tongue stuck to that metal she's licking LOL! 

She's so pretty! Her eyes are so gorgeous!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 3, 2008)

Jess, how dare you apologize for photo overload of Millie, I'll have it no other way!

Can you say "Pose"?







Every pic is great! She is utterly gorgeous:inlove:. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 3, 2008)

Look at her eyes in the picture! she looks like a very gorgeous supermodel! 

I know I am probably just partial to castor rex breeds, but I think they are so regal and pretty :hearts:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 4, 2008)

Aww thank you guys - I'm glad you liked them!Yep Millie loved the snow, although I'm with you BBB -I don't know how her tongue didn't get stuck to the bars!:shock:


SnowyShiloh- yep they are sisters, and were incredibly close ones.And I know what you mean about posting her picture, it wouldn't feel right having a blog without her in. Ruby is still my bunny, even if she has passed away.

Crystal and BBB - I know I think that is my favourite photo. I have the full sized one as my desktop background and you can really see how her eye lashes stick out. I always call her my mascara bunny as she has the most beautiful eye lashes!:bunnyheart



Jan - I know I was so surprised it actually snowed!:shock:I hope Pernod and Shadow enjoyed it. Did you get any pictures?


----------



## polly (Jan 4, 2008)

she is such a cutie the one with her showing her tummy in the snow is like look mum i can blend in with the scenery can you still see me?? i love them keep the piccies coming:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think I went a little snap-happy today as I took *a lot *of Millie photos.:embarrassed:But who can resist this cute face?:biggrin2:

Firstly I was trying out some close-up shots


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 19, 2008)

Then some shots of her in her run


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 19, 2008)

Then (finally) some shots of her in the house











Licking her bed!
















Bunny pancake!:weee:






All flattened out































Ok...all done!:whistling:rofl:


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 21, 2008)

WOOHOOO, so many new pictures!!! Wow, in some of those close up shots, you can almost FEEL how soft her fur is, there's so much detail. She also looks like she's real unhappy to be in the house . haha.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2008)

Bo licks his beds too! Isn't that cute?!

Millie has such pretty eyes! I just love her.

That close up of the side of her tummy - I love it. I constantly pet Bo there cause it's just so soft! Sometimes I annoy him LOL! 

BUNNY LIPS!!! aren't they cute?!?!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks guys!Lol - I know Nadia. I always bring her in on an evening and all she does is sleep!:rollseyesLazy girl! And BBB I know - I *love*their white bellies!And mouths...and tails...

Also guys I just thought I'd update you on how Ben (my old rescue/foster guy)is doing as Chris (his new owner) sent me a bunch of new photos of him. Here is a small selection.






In his fort






Watching over the garden:biggrin2:






and his brilliant hutch and run








I miss that little guy - he is such a character!:biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 21, 2008)

Ben is just adorable....and just look at his home!....what a lucky little boy...he's spoiled that's for sure

I love this picture of him..i like how he's peeking over the top lol






How precious :inlove:

And of course i couldn't go without mentioning beautiful Millie,she is so pretty that girl,i just love her to bits :bunny19i love looking at Millie's pictures,she is such a sweetheart 

Cheryl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2008)

Awwww Ben is spoiled rotten isn't he?!?!?! That's great! I love his home!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh Jess, those Millie pics are just gorgeous - I love the first two, they show her beautiful, kind eyes. i see she is still 'in love ' with her bed - silly girl!

Wow, Ben has quite the palace there, hasn't he. I'm glad you get to keep up with how he is doing and to Bunny sit for him.

Give Millie kisses from her auntie Jan (and Shadow, of course )

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 22, 2008)

I could not pick a fav from those pics of her. It was so hard:biggrin2:.

So, I chose this one, the cutie!:inlove: Can I have her, pleeze!?!:bawl:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!I know, when I see him living in his palace being spoilt rotten by Chris it makes me think of how lucky he is. It is like bunny heaven compared to how he used to live - in that tiny cage with no hay, toys or attention. It really warms my heart to see him so happy - especially as he really helped lift my spirits in the terrible weeks after Ruby died. He certainly is a special little guy!:hug:

LolJan - she is a funny little thing with her bed isn't she?One minute she will be grooming it and then the next she will be digging it up. Silly girl!

Ha ha Crystal - I_would_ send her through the post -but she'd probably ripa big hole in the package and escape!I guess she'll just have to stay here!:whistlingShe sends her love though!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have filled the memory on my camera of Millie photos so I figured it was time for an update!:embarrassed::biggrin2:

Millie is doing well although shehas become a bit of a hermit lately, as I gave her a brown bag to play in a week or so ago but she loved it so much that for days she wouldn't come out of it!:shock: I've had to take it off her now anyway as she has ripped so many holes in it now it looks like a net curtain, although she isn't too pleased with me now!

Millie in her bag






and after some destruction sittingON her bag 






Millie's indoor 'burrow'






Her lovely mouth






Her 'carrot photo shoot'


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 16, 2008)

And a few from tonight when she escaped from her usual room and tried to make a getaway down our hallway.:shock:






Raisin thief :disgust:











Sleepy bunny!






Hope you like guys.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 16, 2008)

Great pictures. That Millie is very photogenic, I've never seen a bad picture of her.

BTW is she an indoor bunny? For some reason I thought she lived outside.

Look forward to more pictures.

Susan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 17, 2008)

I love this picture!!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol BBB - I know that photo makes me laugh so much. She lies just like a dog with her nose over the edge of her litter tray.:craziness:biggrin2:

Thanks Susan!Well...she technically is an outdoor bunny (parents!:rollseyes) although she comes in the house for a few hours every day as I like her not only to get one on one time with me but have time just being around humans now she is on her own. Our lawn is a bit of a mess right now as it is the winter so I haven't wanted to take any pictures of her outside,but once the weather gets nicer I'll get some nice, sunny outdoor snaps of her.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 20, 2008)

She is too cute, and those aren't enough pics for me:biggrin2::disgust:. More!

I'm :crazinessfor Rexes, especially Castors :rofl:.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 20, 2008)

I love, love, love Millie and you take beautiful pictures Jess!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 20, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Lol BBB - I know that photo makes me laugh so much. She lies just like a dog with her nose over the edge of her litter tray.:craziness:biggrin2:



Those lips and the look on her face are PRECIOUS! 

I needed a smile and opening this thread again I got several! :biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 20, 2008)

Millie needs to be a professional bunny model.


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't mind me, I will just be taking Millie to live with me now...

:run:

Cute photos as always. I love the bag! That Millie... :heartbeat:



Nadia


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey there guys,:wave:I've been snapping lots of pictures lately of Millie (it gives me breaks from all this revision:grumpy so I thought I'd better update you guys.The Princess is doing well, although is becoming very territorial in the house, so much so that she chases poor Ollie the cat!:shock:Luckily he can climb up onto the sofas to escape her, she hasn't figured out how to get up there.....yet!

I also have Ben coming to stay on Friday while his owners are on holiday.Unfortunately I'm going away with a friend from Saturday morning till Monday evening (my poor mum is on bunny duty) but once I get back I'll be getting lots of snaps of him.Anyway...on to the pictures!:biggrin2:


There is no better toy for a bunny than a box






















and some of her playing in our new raised veggie beds (nothing planted in them yet)

















more pictures coming...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 2, 2008)

"Flllooooppppp!":biggrin2:











"What are you doing out there Jess? Get back in here!"






And also, I had to include some sunny snaps of my other pets:biggrin2:

Ollie






And Smokey


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 2, 2008)

:laugh:






So true - Boxes are the best toys for rabbits!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi cutie Millie! Long time no see!

Great pictures, Jess :biggrin2:


----------



## Jess_sully (Apr 2, 2008)

Love Millie's white tummy 
And that hutch is amazing!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 2, 2008)

There's my girl! Just as precious as ever! Glad to hear she's doing well. I love this pic, that tummy, oh my...

So cute how she lays like a lady.


----------



## Haley (Apr 2, 2008)

How did I possibly miss so many beautiful pictures?! Ive been out of touch it seems.

Millie is looking so beautiful, Jess. I can never get over how beautiful she is (and how good you are at capturing her personality on camera).

Ben looks amazingly happy as well. Im so glad that all worked out. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 3, 2008)

I've had a rough 12 hours or so.... just silly stuff and woke up not feeling well at about 3...... 

I have a huge smile on my face right now - Millie is just adorable! That flop OMG! She's _SO_ posing! 

I loveeeee her!!! :hearts:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 3, 2008)

Aww guys - you're all so sweet!:hug:I'm glad you like the photos (and I'm glad they cheered you up BBB -Millie is always good for that )

It's an absolutely gorgeous day here (I'm wearing a T shirt for the first time in months:shock so of course I _had _to get some more pictures...:whistling:biggrin2:

I just love sunny bunny pictures!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh that's just so pretty! her sitting in the top picture! She looks so happy and content! I wish I could snuggle her tho! I know she must feel so soft and like holding 2 of Bo!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Aww guys - you're all so sweet!:hug:I'm glad you like the photos (and I'm glad they cheered you up BBB -Millie is always good for that )
> 
> It's an absolutely gorgeous day here (I'm wearing a T shirt for the first time in months:shock so of course I _had _to get some more pictures...:whistling:biggrin2:
> 
> I just love sunny bunny pictures!


I've just been reading your blog and I have been admiring Millies pictures. What a beautiful bunny! Gorgeous color!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 7, 2008)

Aww, I've missed seeing my gorgeous girl. Millie looks in wonderful condition, Jess. I'm so pleased to see her sunning herself in the spring sunshine - I LOVE the flop picture showing her little white tummy .

Give her nose rubs from my (and Ollie and Smokey too )

Jan


----------



## Haley (Apr 11, 2008)

Dont mind me, just getting my Millie fix tonight.






Shes so beautiful, give her kisses from me


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you guys!Millie is so funny when she is out in the sunshine - she turns into a little sun worshiper! All she does is groom herself and sleep.I can just imagine her on a sun lounger sometimes.

Poor Millie was at the vets yesterday for her check-up and myxi booster (her hatred for the vets is even worse after all the times she went with Ruby/her foot). I was a bit worried that I was going to be asked what happened with her foot (as I ignored their advice and went to Judith instead:whistling) but the vet didn't say anything.The vet was so lovely with her and luckilyshe is in good shape and behaved herself.Now I just have to take her back in 2 weeks for her VHD.:shock:



Oh - and while I'm here I'll update you guys on Ben.He is such a little speed machine sometimes, I brought him in yesterday, put him down, looked away for 2 seconds and he was gone!:shock:Luckily after running into every room in the house I managed to find him trying to push our porch door open!:disgust:Bad bunny!I am also in a struggle with him to try and get him eating more hay. I think I've managed to increase his intake a bit, but it's just so hard as he is so different to Millie who sits around 23 hours a day eating hay.:?

Anyway - here is the little guy.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 12, 2008)

I can just see Millie lying around the poolside on a lounge and being fed grapes by some hunky young buck....... LOL! 

Ben is so cute! I bet he is a big sneak! LOL!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 12, 2008)

:laugh:Ahh - she is a little princess isn't she?:biggrin2:


----------



## Jenson (Apr 13, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I can just see Millie lying around the poolside on a lounge and being fed grapes by some hunky young buck....... LOL!


:laugh: Hahaha! I think Jay would like to apply for the job as the hunky young buck.


Millie is looking gorgeous as always! I can't believe castor Rex have become so unpopular, they're one of the most beautiful colours.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 13, 2008)

Hey, Jess, how are you doing? I don't see you on much lately:?. I need my Millie fix!anic:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 24, 2008)

Sorry Crystal - I totally must have missed your post!:shock:Things are pretty crazy busy here right now with exams and stuff so I haven't been able to get online as much as I'd like.But hopefully that will change after 2 June when I finish my last exam (woo hoo!)

I've been collecting up some new photos so I thought I'd update you guys.

Trying to recreate my 'Ruby' shot

















and some others
















more to come


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 24, 2008)

My floppy girl!











"what are you looking at?!"






I wasn't lying when I said she's always trying to climb on me!:rollseyes



























Ha ha - smooshed face!










I :heartsmy girlie!:biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (May 24, 2008)

Awwww the shots with Millie and the dandelion are too precious. Millie is my absolute favorite RO bun. She reminds me so much of Wiggles... Millie is just beautiful and you can't help but smile when you see her. Thank you for sharing her with us:rose:


----------



## kirst3buns (May 24, 2008)

:laugh:






Nice shot! She sure knows how to relax!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 24, 2008)

Love the "smooshed face" shot.. Life doesn't get much better than to relax under a chair in the sun..


----------



## cheryl (May 24, 2008)

Aww i have missed seeing pictures of Millie....she is such a special little girl...gosh all those pictures are just lovely 

Cheryl


----------



## Spring (May 24, 2008)

AWWW, look at those sweet eyes! And that has got to be one of the cutest bunny bums!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 24, 2008)

Ah Jess, you've brightened my day with lovely Millie pics . You always get such great angled shots of Millie in 'unusual' postions . Looks like you had some nice sunshine there too.

How are the exams going? Good luck with all of them 

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 24, 2008)

Aahhhh. Thanks for the wonderful pics, Jess. 

How are your exams going?


----------



## trailsend (May 24, 2008)

Oh my! Great pictures of Millie!! I love the dandelion pictures - they are so adorable. I just love them!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys! (and Millie thanks you to)

MsBinky - thank you for your lovely post, it really made me smile.I understand about Wiggles, every time I see Millie it makes me think of Ruby. The other day I was checking onMillie in her run and made the mistake of looking for Ruby as well...force of habit I guess.:hug:

Crystal and Jan - the exams are going ok thanks for asking.I only have2 history exams left (French revolution and Russian revolution) but they are straight after each other so I think ofthem as one exam - it sounds less scary.I'm so tired as I feel like I've just been revising for weeks, so I'm really having to force myself to work lately.:?I so cannot wait until they are *over!:yahoo: *I just keep thinking *8 days left,8 days left,8 days left*.:biggrin2:Millie is a great de-stressor though - 5 minutes stroking that fur and I'm so relaxed!


----------



## Jenson (May 25, 2008)

Awww, I love the butt photo! Millie is so beautiful, she always brings a smile to me face. 

Glad your exams are almost done, I'm sure all the hard work will pay off when you get the results!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 25, 2008)

*God I love that rabbit!!! *

*kirst3buns wrote: *


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks you two!

Thank youJenson - I hope so!:? I thinkonce exams are over it's actually worse as all you can do is wait and hope the examiners are feeling nice with grade boundaries this year!:?


----------



## Michaela (May 26, 2008)

Awwww Millie is so beautiful!:bunnyheart As usual!  Needed my rexie fur fix, _really_ been missing it lately.  

I agree the rabbits (and cats) are such a great way to relieve exam pressure. You and your 2 exams left  I have 12. :grumpy: And I've already done 10!


----------



## Johncdn (May 26, 2008)

Great pics. So good to see Millie.


----------



## Haley (May 26, 2008)

I love the new Millie pics! She looks as beautiful and healthy as ever. I can never get enough of her!

I love this one:







She looks so relaxed- shes definitely living the life!

I got to have a minirex, Amber, who I rescued, here for about a month and fell in love with her coat. I still want a minirex of my own someday...they are so unique and beautiful!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 26, 2008)

There is nothing so divine as a Millie photo  There is definitely another Rex in my future! For now I'll have to be content with fluffy palomino cheeks.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks John!

Ha ha Michaela - 12 exams.At least they are only GCSEs.And I don't know why you are complaining - we all know you have a super brain!:biggrin2:You'll do great.:hug:

Thanks Haley, I'm glad you said she's looking well, I always worry about her getting older!:?Although as you can tell from the snaps the only real sign of her ageing is her laziness!I love that photo too, I even have it as my desktop background!

Thanks Elf Mommy! Aww - you know I'd love a pal one day. They are my dream bunny! Ever since seeing pictures of the gorgeous Elf and Bub when I first joined I've been smitten!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 28, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> I love the new Millie pics! She looks as beautiful and healthy as ever. I can never get enough of her!
> 
> I love this one:
> 
> ...



This is a super, great pic of Millie (my love)!

Haley, your words teared me up, you'd best get a Mini Rex someday! They are so wonderful!

(Not meant to Hi Jack!:hiding


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 28, 2008)

He he - don't worry Crystal. Any rexy talk is welcome here!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 28, 2008)

I love seeing pictures of your beautiful Millie! Of course, I'm biased. It's just like looking at pictures of my Scooter.


----------



## polly (May 28, 2008)

Loving the dandelion pic she looks liek Ermentrude otu of teh majic roundabout :biggrin2:She is a really adorable bunny.

I am sure you have done great with your exams


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> He he - don't worry Crystal. Any rexy talk is welcome here!





Aw, thanks! Sometimes I get off track a bit, lol.


I just want to say that I lovethisof Miss Millie! Love it!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 10, 2008)

Millie is so perfectly beautiful, she's making me want a rex :inlove:!

I went in search of your blog to tell you that I had a dream about Millie the other night, it was weird :craziness. I dreamt that she was the daughter of a greek god, and he said that she was rolled in the soil of the antartic and the outback of Australia (for her white tummy and here redish back), and that she would rule both countries with a firm hand. I think I've been watching too much late night tv :tongue.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 10, 2008)

LOL Michelle - what were you eating before you went to bed ???

Errrrr, Jess, didn't you say something about taking new pics of Millie now your exams were over :biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 11, 2008)

Michelle -:laugh:I wont even ask how you came up with that one.Although I'm sure Millie would agree with being the daughter of a god - she certainly thinks she should be worshiped!



Sorry Jan!:foreheadsmack:I haven't really been taking many pictures lately so I only have this one to hand:






however I have been getting a few videos.

Sorry for the rubbish quality - they turn all fuzzy on youtube!:?


[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/yFJRm1s7CUI [/flash]

I'm waiting on another one...it's taking ages to upload!:?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry guys, the other video keeps failing!onder:I'll try and get you some more pictures this week though!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 12, 2008)

Great pictures, but then you have a Beautiful Model.

Looking forward to many more.

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 13, 2008)

Missing my Millie:shock:anic:! Need pics! Don...know...how...much...lon...ger...

Here's my fix! I just said she's the cutest in the world, I'm in trouble! Hubby just said, "It's just you and me Paddy." 

I must have a Castor!!:inlove:






How are you Jess?


----------



## BSAR (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow! I can't believe I have never taken a look at your post about Millie! She is soooo pretty! I love her eyes! I have not seen many castors in real life, but they sure are pretty! You take great photos of Millie! Can't wait to see more!

BSAR


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 13, 2008)

.BSAR? I haven't seen one in real life either, if I did, I think I would...:faint:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 13, 2008)

Aww thank you BSAR - that'sso sweet!I know I love her eyes, they are my favourite thing about her. It's so hard to catch on camera but she has these little white and black rings around her eyes and dark eyelashes hence her nickname; my little mascara bunny!

Sorry Crystal, I know I've been neglecting things on the photo front lately! I will get some more soon, I promise. I'll actually be making a new thread in a few hours with some bunny related news so look out for that one.He he he...I love keeping you in suspense!!:biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 13, 2008)

:wave: Just popping in to say hello to Millie (and you of course!).

I agree with the eyes! Only bunnies I have ever seen with eyes like that are rex buns and nethies. They have such huge expressive eyes and loooong lashes.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 18, 2008)

Aww thank you Michelle. Hello to you and your crew too!:wave:

Crystal, you prompted me to take a few more photos of Millie so here you are!Sorry they're all of her in her fort - it's hard to get her away from it lately!:shock:
















Peekaboo!






And having a little snack


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 18, 2008)

Also here are a few of Sampson.I need to get some of Becks and Uno too, it's just really easy to take pictures of Sampson as I've been spending so muchtime with himbecause he is so friendly.He just wants to be fussed all the time and will follow me around the place.:biggrin2: I love him!:inlove:

































(P.S don't mind me all in black - I'd just gotten in from school so hadn't had a chance to change out my uniform.I was also all covered in hairs from all these moulting pets.:grumpy:)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Jess!:bunnydance: Wonderful pics of Millie. That's great how she just loves her fort! Give her a kiss and hug from me.

Sampson is a cutie. Looks like he's having fun as well. How is Millie with the intruders?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought seeing as I didn't post any birthday pictures for Millie I'd better take some new ones, plus I have things to update you all on!

Firstly, some Millie pictures.I really need to get some nice sunny outdoor ones of herbefore Autumn sets in, but for now you're stuck with not-so-nice indoor ones.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 25, 2008)

And now, some news on Sampson. I don't think I ever told you guys, but a few weeks ago Sampson's owner told me that she couldn't have him back due to her new living situation and so asked me if I would have him.

Now, to me this idea seemed perfect as Sampson is such a lovelyrabbit anyway, however he would also make a great companion for Millie. Even my mum wants to keep him, however my dad absolutely refuses to let me have another rabbit due to me going off to uni in a year. I have had so many fights with him over this however I really don't think he's ever going to change his mind. He's so bloody stubborn!:grumpy:So for now Sampson is just our foster guy while we try and sort something out for him. He had his myxi jabs a couple of weeks ago and is going in for his VHD jab and neutering soon so keep your fingers crossed things go well!

Anyway, onto his pictures!
















And last but not least, meet 'Mystic and Magic'.Not my bunnies (unfortunately!) but they belong to a friend of mine who loves Millie so much that she decided to get 2 bunnies of her own. They are 11 week old black standard rexes and come from the same breeder that I got Ruby and Millie from all those years ago!

They are very sweet but so nervous about everything. Mystic has been cracking me up with her ears tho - they are so big for her body that the tips have started flopping over!!:biggrin2:


----------



## delusional (Aug 25, 2008)

Ohmygosh Sampson is gorgeous!:hearts:
I love this picture:








He looks so cuddly!
If all else fails, Sampson could always come live with me...  I mean, I may have to put on my bunny-napping gear anyway... 

Millie is looking beautiful as ever, of course. (Wouldn't want to leave her out, she might get mad at me!)

And I just have to say that those floppy ear-tips make me want to pick that bunner up and kiss all over her.


----------



## Haley (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful photos, Jess!

Sampson is adorable and would make such a handsome husbun for Millie! Where are you going to school? Will you be living at home? Where will Millie stay? I would think finding her a friend would be such a great idea if you wont be around much- shes going to be awful lonely. Keep working on your dad! 

And these two are just gorgeous: 








What cool ears! What breed are they? They look a little like Havannas..


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Delusional - I know he is just the sweetest isn't he?:love:Even my dad loves him, which is kind of the annoying thing as he still refuses to let us keep him.:grumpy:Although (sadly) if all else fails I may need this forum to help me finda good home for him, but fingers crossed it doesn't come to that! I have a back up plan but can't really say what it is yet.

Haley - thanks!:biggrin2:I'm still deciding on unis as I have another year of schoolto go. I'm applying to Leeds, Sheffield, Newcastle, York and Manchester although I'm not sure where I'll be accepted and which I'll pick as my 1st/2nd choices yet.:?I wont be living at home although Millie will be staying behind. Believe me, its not something I'm very happy about at all but I really don't know what else to do. I know my mum lovesMillie a lot and will take good care of her but believe me I am terrified of her becoming lonely. However I have had this argument many times with my dad with no progress made.:XIt's times like these I really really wish Ruby was still here, things would be so much easier.:tears2:


(Oh - and the babiesare standard rexes, which makes the floppy ear thing all the funnier!Maybe she wants to be a plush lop.)


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 26, 2008)

Jess I loved the pictures :biggrin2:.

Millie and Sampson are SO adorable!! :inlove:


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 26, 2008)

Samson is just perfect! He's stunning :inlove:, is his colouring opal?

My plan would be, if I were you, to just secretly bond he and Millie, so that he can't go to a new home :tongue.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 27, 2008)

Cute, cute, cute!:inlove: Beautiful Millie!






Mystic and Magic are gorgeous too! Cute names, love them!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 28, 2008)

I missed all this 'cos I'm not getting email notifications :grumpy:

Jess, you know I think Millie and Sampson would make such a lovely couple. I really, really hope that your dad changes his mind (though by what you say, it doesn't sound too hopeful ). Can't wait to hear what your back up plan is.

Shame I still don't live in Newcastle - I would have taken him in a heartbeat!

Millie never looks any older, does she? Always the same beautiful, shining coat, bright eyes etc - she'll have to let me in on her secret 

Those two black Rexes are stunning 

Good luck with your choice of uni. What are you going to be taking?

Love to you and Millie (and Sampson)

Jan


----------



## delusional (Aug 28, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Delusional - I know he is just the sweetest isn't he?:love:Even my dad loves him, which is kind of the annoying thing as he still refuses to let us keep him.:grumpy:Although (sadly) if all else fails I may need this forum to help me finda good home for him, but fingers crossed it doesn't come to that! I have a back up plan but can't really say what it is yet.
> 
> Haley - thanks!:biggrin2:I'm still deciding on unis as I have another year of schoolto go. I'm applying to Leeds, Sheffield, Newcastle, York and Manchester although I'm not sure where I'll be accepted and which I'll pick as my 1st/2nd choices yet.:?I wont be living at home although Millie will be staying behind. Believe me, its not something I'm very happy about at all but I really don't know what else to do. I know my mum lovesMillie a lot and will take good care of her but believe me I am terrified of her becoming lonely. However I have had this argument many times with my dad with no progress made.:XIt's times like these I really really wish Ruby was still here, things would be so much easier.:tears2:
> 
> ...



Well, you've just solved all your problems right there.... Go to Leeds Uni, Millie and Sampson can come live with me, and you'll never be to far away, sorted! Haha.


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

All your buns ears are adorable! :inlove:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Silvie - it's nice to see you back. I haven't seen you post for a while! How are things?:hug:

Michelle - ha ha ha. As if I'd _ever _do anything as sneaky as secretly bond them....:whistlingIt has crossed my mind if I'm to be honest.The thing is I know my mum wants to keep Sampson, I just need to keep working on her for a bit.

Crystal - thanks!:biggrin2:I know I love those babies too. They have gone back home now but luckily for me I still get to see them all the time.I just got a text off their owner last night actually telling me that she had them in the house with her watching '27 dresses'. Ha ha. They'll be spoilt rotten.

Jan - argh I know what you mean! They keep staring at each other through the bars of their runs, and Sampson is such a friendly guy that I know he'd make such a great full time pet. He's been here for such a while now that I'm starting to think of him as my rabbit, I can't bear to think of him going to another home.:?And thank you for the comments on Millie by the way!:hug:We always joke in my family that if she were human she'd be a little health freak.She is so muscley as well - I've only really noticed in comparison to all the other buns I've been taking care of. I have to really work to keep condition on Sampson but Millie is just pure muscle!:shock:

Thanks about the uni as well!I _really _want to do English (either language and lit as a single honours or do both lit and lang as double - depending on the uni as they all differ in the courses they offer) however English is such a competitive course to get into that I'm quite scared about it.:?I'm really going to have to write an amazing personal statement on my UCAS as that's what they accept you on nowadays because so many people get the required grades (AAB for English).:?

Becca (delusional) - ha ha! Does sound like a good plan I must admit.Although can I really trust that I would get them back again?:biggrin:

Becca (Babybunnies) - thanks!:biggrin2:Lets hope little Mystic's ears straighten out as she gets older eh?







By the way guys, please wish Sampson luck today as he went in for his neutering this morning!:?I know he should be fine but a foster mum can't help but worry!:?

:clover:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 2, 2008)

How is Miss Millie doing? Need more pics of Miss Gorgeous.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 2, 2008)

She's doing well thanks Crystal. Her usual attitude-packed self.Also Sampson came out of his neuter well and seems to be doing ok (although he's understandably a bit more groggy than usual!). He slept in my room last night so I could keep an eye on him. He was snuggled right up to me in bed for ages - I eventually had to pry him off me so I could get some sleep!

I'll try and get some pictures of Miss Millie soon I promise.Things have just been so hectic here lately with work, Sampson's neuter, this situation with Smokey etc...:?The next chance I get I promise I'll take some!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 3, 2008)

You are so sweet, Jess! I totally understand you're busy, no rush, I just love Millie girl.

Poor Sampson. That's so cute you slept with him. How is he feeling? Hope he's doing better!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 28, 2008)

Heya guys!Sorry for the lack of photo updates recently, I've just been so busy!:? However Idecided to havea bunnying afternoon today with Millie so I took her down with me toplay in the gardenmy parents' student house so she could free range about and she LOVED it!:biggrin2:

Boxed up and ready to go






On the move!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tired bunny!
















I love this one!







Hope you guys like.As you can see Millie is doing well - being 7 hasn't slowed her down at all!My little monkey!:inlove:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 29, 2008)

She is just adorable, Jess! I love the one you posted that's your fave! Here's mine!






and-beautiful girl






and, see? I can't stop, she's so beautiful!





:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

*This picture melts my heart.:inlove:*

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Tired bunny!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2008)

You know, I have been so busy lately and during August I was completely overwhelmed! I haven't seen these photos! 

O M G!!! They're all so adorable but my Millie girl! Look how sweet she is sleeping there in the sun! 

She looks so happy!

So what happened with your dad and Sampson? did he cave?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Ha ha - not worries BBB. Glad you liked them!:biggrin2:I love those sleepy pictures too. She was so funny how she managed to find a nice little sun trap. It was so hard to spot her in the garden amongst all the bushes and things though!! My mum and I were Awwing over her all afternoon she looked so cute!

Unfortunately no further news with Sampson I'm afraid.:?I *may* have found a home for him but I'm not sure yet, but I'll let you know as soon as anything is clarified!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ha ha - my master plan has worked (even if it did take a while)

Chris (Ben's old owner) has agreed to take Sampson!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:I'm so happy. If I can't keep him then there is nobody I'd want more to take care of Sampson. He'llbe given the *best *care thereand I think he will really help Chris too. I think it has just taken her a while to get over Ben's death and realise it wasn't her fault but hopefully Sampson will help her confidence a lot. And of course this means I can still see him all the time too!Yay!

:woohoo


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 9, 2008)

Whoo hoo! Congrats, Jess! Are you going to be looking about for another bun?I so understand if you just look.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Crystal!:biggrin2:

No unfortunately I wont be looking for another bun. I'm not allowed any more which is why I had to rehome Sampson - I was just his halfway house in between homes because his old owner had to give him up. I have really loved having the little guy though and am really going to miss him.Still, it will be nice to not have to divide my time up between 2 rabbits anymore. Now all my rabbiting time will go soley to Millie meaning she gets more attention and human time, which is the most important thing.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 11, 2008)

Great news about Chris taking Sampson! :shock: Sorry for you though Jess, must be very hard to care for him like you did then have to give him away. :hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 3, 2008)

Aww, that's too bad, but maybe for the best. How is Millie doing? I miss seeing pics of her, she's so darn cute!

How is school going?


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 4, 2008)

Pictuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuures Jess pictuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuures :biggrin2:Hope you are well I'm back but I think you figured that out already. Lol


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 4, 2008)

*MissBinky wrote: *


> Pictuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuures Jess pictuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuures :biggrin2:Hope you are well I'm back but I think you figured that out already. Lol



LOL - I did notice. It's nice to have you back.:hug:



Millie is doing well thanks Crystal. She has actually been in a such a soppy mood these past few days, following us around and coming up for cuddles. She's even being nice to the cat! Very un-Millie like.

School is going alright thanks, but very stressful! The content of all my subjects is really interesting at the moment but the work we have to do is so difficult. Plus I'm in such a stress to get my personal statement (for applying to universities) finished and sent off. The deadline is January but the sooner the better really as English is such a competitive course!:?

Also I promise I'll get some pictures soonfor you guys. It is actually my mum's birthday today and she has got a lovely new camera so I may steal that for a bit and experiment with bunny pictures.Thanks for asking after me and Millie.:hug:


----------



## BSAR (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow I haven't check out your blog in a while. Millie is still adorable! Those standard rexes with the curled over ears are so cute! We need more Millie pics!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 5, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Millie is doing well thanks Crystal. She has actually been in a such a soppy mood these past few days, following us around and coming up for cuddles. She's even being nice to the cat! Very un-Millie like.
> 
> School is going alright thanks, but very stressful! The content of all my subjects is really interesting at the moment but the work we have to do is so difficult. Plus I'm in such a stress to get my personal statement (for applying to universities) finished and sent off. The deadline is January but the sooner the better really as English is such a competitive course!:?
> 
> Also I promise I'll get some pictures soonfor you guys. It is actually my mum's birthday today and she has got a lovely new camera so I may steal that for a bit and experiment with bunny pictures.Thanks for asking after me and Millie.:hug:


Glad Miss Millie is doing well! Give her a treat and a kiss from me.

Best of luck with school, I know how trying it can be!:hug: Hang in there.

Yay, new pics!:bunnydance:

Tell your mom I said Happy Birthday!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 25, 2008)

Jess? Where art thou? Millie? Help Momma!


----------



## Becca (Nov 25, 2008)

Are there any other pictures we can ..... stare at and go AWWWWHHH


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 25, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Jess? Where art thou? Millie? Help Momma!


onder: What on earth lol!?

Yet another bump for this blog opcorn2.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 26, 2008)

Ha ha - Crystal you make me laugh!

Sorry guys, I _promise _I'll take some soon. :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 26, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Ha ha - Crystal you make me laugh!
> 
> Sorry guys, I _promise _I'll take some soon. :biggrin2:



Haha, I knew I'd get you this way!:biggrin2:

Same with you NZ, lol!

I will bring out signs soon!

Millie 

for

Mayor!:duel


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry for the delay guys, but I _finally _have some photos for you! These are ones taken over the last couple of weeks so are a bit old (I lost my camera for a while!) but I'll hopefully get some nice Christmassy ones soon.

I hope you like!

Playing in our back porch and bathroom (the coolest part of the house so very handy when she comes in from the cold outside!)






















Destroy, destroy, destroy....she has a vendetta against towels











And hanging out in my room (she is my little homework buddy)






Meeting my (early) birthday present 





And checking out under the bed. She fell asleep under there so I had real trouble getting her out!






One final shot!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 15, 2008)

She's so beautiful


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh wow! Thanks, Jess! She is just as gorgeous as ever! Gonna have to decide which one to use as my desktop...onder:.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 7, 2009)

anic: Where you at? How is Mils doing?


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> anic: Where you at? How is Mils doing?



Yeah That ^ :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 13, 2009)

She is always my desktop, cuz I love her so much, and I miss Ruby.:X Millie is a ward to me to expose b/c of Ruby.:nerves1


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry girls!I know I have been rubbish with photos lately. It's been snowing a lot here lately so I was contemplating taking some snowy pictures of Millie but decided against it. She's an old lady now so I don't like to expose her to the cold more than she has to. Fingers crossed for some nice weather soon though, I can't _wait _to get some nice sunny pictures of her. They are my favourites!

I'll also have to get some pictures of Sampson for you as I'm going to visit him this week, because he now has a new girlfriend; Daisy!:biggrin2:Chris was worried about him being lonely because he is such a sociable rabbit so took him speed dating at a local rescue and he is now happily loved up!

I know Crystal, I miss my Ruby Tuesday more than you know.And I tell you - Millie is a little firecracker without her sister! You see, Ruby was always the head bunny, and as much as she loved Millie she did keep her in check a bit when she was naughty. I always felt sorry for Millie because of this, but now seeing how she acts without Ruby makes me feel sorry for Ruby having to live with her all that time!She is so naughty sometimes. She trashes her toys and is always chasing my poor cat around the house! Cheeky girl! It's a good thing I love her so much.:bunnieskiss


It's hard to describe how much I miss having them _together _though. They were such a pair.





























:sigh:There is nothing quite like bonded bunnies...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 14, 2009)

I miss seeing them together.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 16, 2009)

Aww, they're so sweet! We were on the paper tonight and found out there was a darn rabbit show, I'm so mad I didn't know about it! Ugh.

Keep giving me pics of the Mils, she is just precious! I want a Castor Rex and hubby wants another Holland Loppy, lol!

God Bless the buns!


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Awwh - sweet  I especially love the fresh produce picture, such nice memories


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi guys

I cannot believe it has been so long since I have posted photos. Usually I am a photo-freak, but lately I just haven't had time to be snapping away. However, as today is the bunny holiday, and the weather has been so nice,I thought I would take some picsof all my pets.

Firstly, me and Millie chilling out on my garden swing seat
















and my favourite, Millie snoozing away 








Ollie (who is feeling a bit poorly today, so we would appreciate some feel-better vibes!)

I love his blue eyes :hearts:






I was trying to get him to drink some water - but he just decided to lie next to the bowl!:rollseyes








And last but not least, Smokey













I hope you all like


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 12, 2009)

Yay, at last, a Millie fix . She's looking good as ever, Jess. She does like her time basking in the sun, doesn't she?

Poor Ollie - I hope he feels better soon . And I love the Smokey pics, with the bright blue sky in the background.

Give Millie lots of cuddles from her ' other' family across the Pond 

Jan


----------



## Michaela (Apr 12, 2009)

Aww Millie is as beautiful as ever!  Oh no poor Ollie! What's wrong with him? Hope he gets better soon! :hug: What's up with you lately Jess? Busy with school I'm sure!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww thank you girls!

Jan - you know her! She is a little sun worshiper! She fell right asleep in my arms for ages. I eventually had to move so _I _could get out of the sun (you know I am a redhead - we burn easily!) And I'll give her a big cuddle from her extended family.Speaking of which - how is Shadow doing?

Michaela - You'll be happy to know Ollie is feeling better today. He was off his food yesterday, which may be totally normal for some cats but is _very _abnormal for Ollie. The only 2 times he has stopped eating in the past was when he was very ill, and both times I honestly thought I might lose him, so I am very wary when it comes to his eating habits! He is eating normally today though so fingers crossed he was just feeling a bit sick or something yesterday.

Oh - please don't speak to me about school! I am in major denial about exams, universities etc...I really need to get my act together! I have been revising a bit so far this holiday, but I have been so busy I haven't been able to do as much as I had hoped. This week I am really going to crack on with the work though! Of course, it doesn't help when the weather is so nice and I'd way rather be outside doing something else!:rollseyesHow are things with you missus? We haven't chatted in ages!:hug:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, today is the last day of my holidays, so instead of working (as I really should be) I've been getting some sunny snaps of my favourite girl.I can't help it - she is just too photogenic!






I love this. She looks like some curious puppy!
















Keeping herself looking gorgeous  (Can you spot Ollie sprawled out in the background, soaking up the rays?)











Dandelion time!

















I love my pretty girlie!:hearts:

She is due at the vets soon actually for her boosters and a general check-up. She seems in great health, so I can't foresee any problems (except perhaps my little diva biting the vet...as she has done before!) but I'll update you guys when we've been.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 26, 2009)

Ahh, thanks for my Millieness! Yes,she's photogenic and plain gorgeous!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 21, 2009)

JESS!:shock:

Where are you? How is Millie?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry Crystal, I've been so busy lately I haven't had time for Millie photos! I have, however, got you some new ones from this afternoon.

You'll be happy to know Millie is doing well. She has recently been to the vets for her checkup and boosters and she is in great health. She did have a reaction to her VHD jab for the first time in her life though, which was very strange, however it was only a swollen site of injection and it disappeared after a couple of days. I had such a panic though, especially when my mum said it felt like an abscess. I was nearly in tears, saying "she was only at the vets yesterday, how could this have happened so fast?!" when my mum put 2 and 2 together and realised it was just a reaction to her injection. Whata relief! I could not have handled another abscess drama!


Apart from that Millie is doing well. I haven't been able to spend as much time with her as I've wanted lately, due to exams, however now they are over I get to spend a lot more time with my girl! We are both loving this summer weather, and me and my mum have taken to bringing Millie down to the vegetable patch with us on an evening to oversee her personal greens and herbs.She particularly loves our new summer house, which I will have to get some pictures of her in soon!


Anyway - onto the pictures! 

Relaxing in the sun






and these are from when we were chilling out on my garden seat






ha ha 































I love this


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 22, 2009)

:clapping:Yay for Millie updates! She is looking so well, Jess. Strange that she had a reaction after all the vaccinations she has had before have been OK!

It must be like Bunny Paradise for her, going to the vegetable patch - does she do any sample tasting? 

I have to say, I LOVE this picture



#
Well, I love them all, but her expression in this one, with those little bunny lips, is wonderful 

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 23, 2009)

I lOVE them and you know I'm using one as my background right now! Whoo, love that little girl!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 23, 2009)

Stunning pictures! Millie is so gorgeous. :hearts


----------



## cheryl (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah i love that picture also Jan!...Millie is such a beautiful girl...i'm sure she had fun down in the vegetable patch...i'm sure she gives her approval


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh Jeessssss....How is Mis Millicent? Need picseys. Haha.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry Crystal, have just seen this. I don't think I have any new pictures unfortunately! I will try and get some soon.I feel awful actually because I never posted on here when it was Millie's 8th birthday (August 15th) as I was really ill and pretty bedridden.So....although it maybe late -

*Happy Birthday Millie!*

:biggrin2:

It was a happy day in that I am so happy to have my dear Millie so happy and healthy in her golden years, however I still hate that Ruby isn't still here to celebrate her sister. I did, however, take Millie down the garden and we sat at Ruby's grave for a little bit. I felt like I needed to be with both my girls on their birthday.


Anyway...sorry for the lack of pictures. I *promise* I will get some soon, but to tide you over here are a couple of me and one of my other hairy babies, Smokey, doing a bit of X Country.


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy (late) Birthday Millie! :balloons:

Smokey is gorgeous and you look great! Awesome leg with heels down. :thumbup


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 10, 2009)

Aww thank you Erika!He is fab, I love him to bits! He is a bit of a giant (amix between Clydesdale, Shire and Thoroughbred) so people tend to think he is a bit of a plod, but in fact he _loves _going fast and jumping. He's never very happy with me when I make him do schooling.

Here he is last night popping a couple of jumps (I had a pic taking day, so also have plenty of Millie!)












And of course here is the princess 






having a clean
















mugging me for my apple 






so I let her have a little nibble:biggrin2:






I love her lashes! I always think she looks like a disney bunny 







and here is Ollie, so I don't miss him out :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 14, 2009)

Beautiful pics, Jess! I love you as a Jockey, hehe! You're great! Those horses are just gorgeous! Of course, My Millie is as well! Love you Miss Mills! Give her a big hug from me Jess.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 13, 2009)

Jess! I need new pics!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 13, 2009)

I can only use her as my background, I love her!:highfive::hug:

Thinkin of Rubes.ink iris:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww bless you Crystal.I'll take some new ones as soon as I can. (Also, if you ever want full sized photos feel free to ask and I'll email them to you).

I know, I'm missing my Ruby a lot lately. I have a pic of her and Millie stuck up by my bed at uni so I can see my girls whenever I want.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Millie's new home 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=52456&forum_id=93


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 19, 2009)

She is so so so so gorgeous - what eyelashes! What dainty paws!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 18, 2009)

How are you doing, Jess? How is school going for ya? Let me know.

Are you going to dress Mil up at all? I'd love a new pic of her!:biggrin2:

Merry Christmas to you and yours!

Crys:hug:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 18, 2009)

Bless you Crystal.I'm at uni now. It's going pretty well, although I'm missing school and all my home friends a lot and I come home quite a lot. Although I'm so happynow as everyone has broken up forthe holidays and sois home.It was my birthday on Wednesday and that was great (my friends kidnapped me and took me to 'The Stables' pub for lunch - how very me!) and now I'm all excited as we are fully on the run down to Christmas. Speaking of which - it snowed here today! A call for pictures? I think so 











My favourite!




































Back in her hutch - a bit warmer!







Unfortunately I don't think I'll be getting any Christmas shots of Millie, as I think she'd highly disaprove of any kind of costume etc however Merry Christmas to you and yours as well!

Oh, and er, just to give you a giggle - here is me dressed as Santa ha ha!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 20, 2009)

Aw, Thanks Jess!!! That pic of you is a hoot! Haha!

Miss Millie is adorable! Wait til I show hubby!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm glad you liked them Crystal.

Here are a few snaps of Millie's home all decorated for Christmas as well.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very pretty! I am chuckling to myself right now as I want to suggest a night time with lights pic.....:sofa:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 6, 2010)

Time for a little update on the princess.Millie developed an eye infection last week. She had a really weepy eye, bless her, but she's been on antibiotics for 6 days and her eye is nearly completely cleared up - thankfully! Other than that shes been great. 

We've had a major cold snap here (with continuous snow for going on a month now - unheard of in the UK!) so that's been worrying for outside Millie, but she seems to be handling it just fine, and in fact has been having some fun snow days. I have a few pics and a vid for you all of Millie in her winter wonderland.

Dig dig dig...












covered in snow!






and a video of her having a good dig!





Oh - and me and Mills










Here are also a few pics from snowy Durham. Ahh, I love my home - especially in the snow!






our amazing cathedral


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 8, 2010)

Cute Mil pics! Beautiful pic of you and Mils (going on my desktop, lol)! Gorgeous pics of the land and landmarks!:agree

Would love to see more if you happen to get any!:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 8, 2010)

*Great pictures and video of Millie. It looks like she really enjoys the snow.*

*Susan *


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks girls!Yeah Mills loves the snow, although this cold weather is seriously worrying. It some places it dropped to -20*C last night!:?It's like a mini ice age here. It *never *gets this cold in winter! However little Millie seems to be handling it fine, although I have started giving her warmmeals to heat up her innards a bit!

Yeah Crystal I have loads more. What would you like, bunny photos or landscape photos?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 12, 2010)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Yeah Crystal I have loads more. What would you like, bunny photos or landscape photos?


Both?:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 22, 2010)

Everything ok, Jess?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 21, 2010)

Heya Crystal, sorry I haven't been on RO in ages! Things are just so busy, I feel bad. I need to catch up with how everyone is doing!

As for me and Mills, we are great. Millie is loving this weather and has returned to her old sun worshipping days.Her strange fur loss has also totally been resolved and her fur is growing back, thankfully! She really does amaze me, when I think she is 8 and a half and she hops about as if she were just a young bun! It makes me proud to see her jumping about with such agility and enjoying herself so much.I had her out on the grass by our veggie patch today as my parents were gardening and she had such a lovely time. I took some photos, but left my camera at home (I am back at university now) so I'll get them next weekend to show you. But to tide you over, here is a pic I took on my phone ofMills in her bed (which she is obsessed with! She sits in and grooms it all the time!)






And here is a stupid video I took of her eating her brekkie one day (I just love how bunnies eat! They have the most lovely mouths!:biggrin2







Hope you are doing well!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 21, 2010)

May I ask if these are Mini Rex or Standard Rex??


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh Jesssssss!?:shock::bunnydance:

I have Millie as a wallpaper on both our puters, lol!

How are you? How's school? The buns?:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 11, 2010)

Heya Misty, Millie is a standard rex, though a smaller than usual one as she was he runt of her litter. When Ruby was still here she was always several inches longer than Millie when they both stretched out!

Heya Cystal. Aww bless you! We're both good thanks, though I'm so busy at the moment - looking forward to the summer hols! How are you and Snuffles doing? I do miss seeing pics of your Angel! Us rex owners always stick together.

I caught a video today of Millie destroying her basket (she has been having a wave of destruction lately with all her toys!I think I'll have to make another big order from the shops soon at this rate to top up all she's destroyed! ha ha.)

Anyway, here you are, my destructo-bunny





and here's the little girlie afterwards all tuckered out!


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 30, 2010)

OMG I love that picture of Millie laying in her destructed basket. She just so relaxed and ejnoying life in that picture. Though I am not sure she really fits in the basket lol even with half of it gone


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey Jess, how are you and our beautiful Millie girl doing? 

I think we need some new Millie pictures :biggrin:

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 2, 2010)

Jess? How are ya? How's Millie?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 26, 2010)

BUMP?:confused2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 29, 2010)

JESS!! Hope everything is OK onder:

Jan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 7, 2010)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> BUMP?:confused2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 24, 2011)

Heya guys,

sorry it's been such a long time since I've been on here! I hope you guys are ok, thanks for checking in on me and Mills. 

Unfortunately I don't come baring good news I'm afraid. Millie is quite ill at the moment. She became ill very suddenly at the weekend, and on Saturday morning I found her with diarrhea all stuck to her back end. Suffice to say we took her straight to the vets who said that her guts had really slowed down. They kept her in for a few hours and shaved her back end to get her fully cleaned up (poor Mills!) and injected her with some meds to get her guts moving again.

I was home from uni for the weekend so spent it giving Mills some TLC and making sure she got her meds (a high fibre pre/probiotic paste and some meds to get her guts moving) and tempting her with various foods. Unfortunately she didn't get much better, and I had to come back to uni Sunday night which sucks. Anyway, she became worse this morning so my mum took her back to the vets where she was admitted for the day, given various meds and had the vet nurses taking care of her and force feeding her. She is doing a little better this evening and is eating on her own again, and my mum has been given a cocktail of meds and slurry to give her. 

All in all a bit of a stress. Millie hasn't had any GI issues for years, so to have this all of a sudden with no reason for it is very worrying - especially considering her age (9 and a half). I'm very worried about her, and having to be here at uni when she's at home ill is rubbish.My mum is being brilliant though and has taken the day off work tomorrow to take care of her. Fingers and toes crossed she can bounce back from this! I know she's older, but she certainly doesn't look or act it and I know she has it in her to fight back. I can't bare to think of anything happening to her!! Please keep her in your thoughts guys.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 24, 2011)

My thoughts are with you and Millie! I know how stressful this can be. Your mom is truly a gem. It's good to hear from you again, even if it's not good news. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Nela (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh dear...

:nerves1

Oh I really hope she will be alright! Oh Millie is such a special girl to me... 

Lots and lots of love to both of you!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh No, Jess . You know how much I love Millie (Shadow does, too). I will be praying and keeping everything crossed for her. Your mum is wonderful to be taking such good care of her.

Is Judith still your vet? If anyone can help Millie, she can. I know how bad you must feel, being away from her.

C'mon, Millie girl. We are all hoping you beat this.

Take care, Jess, and let us know how things go :feelbetter:

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanksso much for your thoughts guys. My girlie is doing much better today. She is eating on her own (greens and pellets) and has been going to the loo a lot more than she has beenthe last few days. She's still only eating small amounts, but it's a start! Bless my mum, she has taken another day off work tomorrow so she can stay with Millie, so that's one less worry! (Shehas been texting me with picture updates every few hours today -so I havephotographic proof of Millie eating! Bless her )


I don't want to speak too soon, as I know how quickly rabbits can go back downhill, but fingers crossed she is on the road to recovery!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear this. I was afraid to even open your message, fearing the worst.


----------



## Nela (Jan 26, 2011)

Exactly what Patti said. *Big sigh of relief* Thinking of you girls. What a sweet mum!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Jess,

I'm glad to hear Millie is feeling somewhat better.

I can imagine how you feel, poor Millie not feeling well and you are not there to take care of her. But your Mother sounds like a real Jem, taking days off work to take care of Millie. Millie sure is one lucky bunny.

Feel better soon Millie.

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Jess, you don't know how happy I am to hear the good news - I was so worried! Millie is a tough little girl, and your mum is awesome.

Keeping the prayers and good wishes coming!

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks so much for your well wishes and thoughts of Millie guys, it means a lot. I am incredibly happy to tell you that it seems like Millie is back to her old self! I'm hesitant to say that she is 100%, but she certainly seems it! Woo hoo!! 

Many thanks from Millie and myself for thinking of us these past few days. :hug:


----------



## Nela (Feb 1, 2011)

Many kisses to both of you. :biggrin2:Millie has such a wonderful family :wink


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 1, 2011)

:yahoo:Wonderful news. Millie is such a little fighter. Your mum must have been an excellent nurse

Keep in touch!

Jan


----------

